# VW Golf 1 with 07K and 4-motion



## RicardoNL (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,

My name is Ricardo, from the Netherlands and looking for info about the 2.5 5cyl 07k engine. (My English is not 100% but i try my best)

Im building a VW Golf 1 with 4-motion and a few weeks ago i bought a ‘12 2.5 5cyl engine. Before this engine i had a 1.8 20vt, but love the sound of a 5cyl and only a few people overhere use this engine . Love to be different.

My idea is 850hp.
What do i need for this?
Crank is not forced so i need a TT-RS crank i think, what partnumber do i need to order one?
All info is welcome!!

A friend of my is now busy with custom billet valvecover , billet enginemounts and a billet port injection intake manifold.
Order soon from iABED:
-Billet Vacuüm block off plate
-SAI plates
-AC/Steering delete kit
-Billet oil filter housing

Some info about the car:
-Full rollcage
-Carbon bonnet/roof/tailgate/bumpers and lightweight doors
-02M 4-motion gearbox (S3 8L) with Sachs RCS200 twin plate clutch 1200nm
-4-motion(MK3 syncro rearaxle with haldex S3 8L)
-Front and Rear custom trail arms full uniball and MK3 VR6 5x100
-Custom AP Racing 2-piece discs front and rear brakes
-CAE shifter and billet handbrake setup
-Tilton pedalbox
-Recaro pole position Seats
-Fuel and WMI tank in car.
-Custom surgetank with 2x044 Bosch pumps
-Steeringwheel with custom pushbuttons
-Custom electronic steeringcolumn 
-Full Ecumaster(EMU Black, PMU, ADU 7” etc.
-Custom driveshafts
-Custom cardanaxle
-Custom billet engine mounts(not ready)
-W2A intercooler system(busy with this)

Dont know how to upload photos?

Ricardo


----------



## Slowgti-reboot (Feb 23, 2017)

I would heavily consider a ttrs crank. That would mean swapping to an 8 bolt tfsi style flywheel too.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

You are in a technical section. I recommend you to share your project in Jetta Mk6/GLI section. That is the place for drawing more attention to tuner projects like this and you'll receive more subscriptions. 

For the crankshaft p/n. At the moment I am far from reaching my desktop PC. When I get home, I'll search the catalog and share some useful info with you.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

RicardoNL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Crank is not forced so i need a TT-RS crank i think, what partnumber do i need to order one?
> All info is welcome!!
> ...


PM`d you 2012 Jetta CBUA/CBTA and 2013 TT-RS CEPA/CEPB crankshaft catalogs. Good luck.


----------



## jagu420 (Feb 12, 2020)

fuel tech. send it!


----------

